# Pretty intersting event happened to me last night...



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

So.... I was sitting in my yard relaxing when my nieghbor *which is cool with prepping* comes to me and says " we need to be more prepared" he was watching the news with all these events etc and it got him all nervous.So with that being said were starting a preparedness organization in NJ. We will discussing survival, weather, events etc. The goal is to keep it a open forum. Hase anyone else started a town or nieghborhood group and any suggestion to get it off the ground??


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> So.... I was sitting in my yard relaxing when my nieghbor *which is cool with prepping* comes to me and says " we need to be more prepared" he was watching the news with all these events etc and it got him all nervous.So with that being said were starting a preparedness organization in NJ. We will discussing survival, weather, events etc. The goal is to keep it a open forum. Hase anyone else started a town or nieghborhood group and any suggestion to get it off the ground??


So.... you guys were pounding the beers.

Sounds like a alcohol induced idea.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

lol pretty much.... No but for real is it a good idea? ;0)


hawgrider said:


> So.... you guys were pounding the beers.
> 
> Sounds like a alcohol induced idea.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> *lol pretty much*.... No but for real is it a good idea? ;0)


Hahaha I would have bet money on it.

For me no I don't think its a good Idea. I don't want any neighbors or the community knowing any of my business.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

How about like a Neighborhood watch?


hawgrider said:


> Hahaha I would have bet money on it.
> 
> For me no I don't think its a good Idea. I don't want any neighbors or the community knowing any of my business.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> How about like a Neighborhood watch?


Those are popular in my area... They all seem to be associated with facebook these days and I absolutely will not do facebook.

Facebook is pure evil!


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Lol....


hawgrider said:


> those are popular in my area... They all seem to be associated with facebook these days and i absolutely will not do facebook.
> 
> Facebook is pure evil!


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe a few select friends only


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Need to have some sorta of test. lol


Urinal Cake said:


> Maybe a few select fiends only


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

IMO, the pitfalls of any prepper organization or group outweigh any advantage. People will let you down. They will not keep their mouth shut. They will not do what is agreed upon... and then what? They know who you are & what you have. That to me is very dangerous as because if there is a crisis, they are coming for you. With any volunteer group I've been part of, and that includes several churches, 10% of the people do 90% of the work.

Now I am of the school of thought that it will require a group (community) to survive a severe crisis but as opposed to telling my rural neighbors on our country lane, I just prep accordingly. They don't know I have food stores & supplies for them. They will only know if & when there is a crisis. Not only do I not want them knowing, I don't want them telling their friends. Can you imagine a crisis occurring & your group suddenly swelling to 10 times its original size because people talked to their family & friends?

So nope, I keep quiet and rest assured that I have a plan.


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

******* is 100% right. Do you really want to paint a big ole target on your back?? Keep your mouth shut and your head down.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

We live in a pretty self sufficient rural area. People toss about the label "prepper" very casually. It surprises me. "Oh, that's soandso, he's a prepper." I would imagine a majority of the people who live around me have stocked up at least, to some degree. With that being said, I'm not about to share that we do, because I'd rather wait and see what happens in a situation than have people showing up expecting a handout.


----------



## Urinal Cake (Oct 19, 2013)

MikeyPrepper said:


> Need to have some sorta of test. lol


You did on 9/11 in NJ/NYC
Remember the tunnels and bridges were closed?
Roads were shut down and schools were locked down.


----------



## Toefoot (Jun 21, 2017)

Stay gray.....

Even my relatives do not know outside of my son and daughter.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

indie said:


> We live in a pretty self sufficient rural area. * People toss about the label "prepper" very casually.* It surprises me. "Oh, that's soandso, he's a prepper." I would imagine a majority of the people who live around me have stocked up at least, to some degree. With that being said, I'm not about to share that we do, because I'd rather wait and see what happens in a situation than have people showing up expecting a handout.


The whole prepper label to me is disturbing and is really a new label. Im not even sure how it started unless it was one of those stupid unreality shows...

My folks and their folks stocked up and canned their own food and had guns and ammo because they learned from the great depression not some doomsday fad brought on by TV and social media. Geesh!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> The whole prepper label to me is disturbing and is really a new label. Im not even sure how it started unless it was one of those stupid unreality shows...
> 
> My folks and their folks stocked up and canned their own food and had guns and ammo because they learned form the great depression not some doomsday fad brought on by TV and social media. Geesh!


I completely agree. I'm not a prepper, I'm a realist.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

indie said:


> I completely agree. I'm not a prepper, I'm a realist.


Thank you! Absolutely! I mean farm and rural folks have been doing this for ever its how somebody survives that doesn't depend on big city services. The whole prepper label and movement just really cracks me up!


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Thank you! Absolutely! I mean farm and rural folks have been doing this for ever its how somebody survives that doesn't depend on big city services. The whole prepper label and movement just really cracks me up!


Just like anything we cool farm folks do, the bored city people have to take it for their own and citify it, thus ruining it for everyone. Some examples:

















Having to qualify something like "man beard" is utterly ridiculous and degrading to real men everywhere!

Anyway, rural folks rock it for real.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

indie said:


> Just like anything we cool farm folks do, the bored city people have to take it for their own and citify it, thus ruining it for everyone. Some examples:
> 
> View attachment 49713
> 
> ...


Oh don't even get me started!!!!! The lumbersexual freaks and the man bunn twinks infuriate me. Ugg!

I need to go kill some chickens now..... then a shot of shine and a puff or two from my corncob pipe.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

hawgrider said:


> Oh don't even get me started!!!!! The lumbersexual freaks and the man bunn twinks infuriate me. Ugg!
> 
> I need to go kill some chickens now..... then a shot of shine and a puff or two from my corncob pipe.


They're kind of funny though. I guess maybe they're trying to embrace their masculinity, in some weird way? I'm all over here like, "Dude, I'm 5'4" and a girl and you couldn't keep up with me."


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

indie said:


> They're kind of funny though. I guess maybe they're trying to embrace their masculinity, in some weird way? I'm all over here like, "Dude, I'm 5'4" and a girl and you couldn't keep up with me."


My wife and I are getting up there in years and we both can still out work every Millennial and most Gen Xer's on the planet.

My ole lady used to split piles of wood for Wisconsins DNR when she was 17 years old. We cleared our own land by hand in the tip of the mitt for our property we once had up there. In fact we damn near wore our bodies out over the last 40 years from the manual labor we have done over the last 40+ years. Im pretty damn tired.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Thanks for the input


******* said:


> IMO, the pitfalls of any prepper organization or group outweigh any advantage. People will let you down. They will not keep their mouth shut. They will not do what is agreed upon... and then what? They know who you are & what you have. That to me is very dangerous as because if there is a crisis, they are coming for you. With any volunteer group I've been part of, and that includes several churches, 10% of the people do 90% of the work.
> 
> Now I am of the school of thought that it will require a group (community) to survive a severe crisis but as opposed to telling my rural neighbors on our country lane, I just prep accordingly. They don't know I have food stores & supplies for them. They will only know if & when there is a crisis. Not only do I not want them knowing, I don't want them telling their friends. Can you imagine a crisis occurring & your group suddenly swelling to 10 times its original size because people talked to their family & friends?
> 
> So nope, I keep quiet and rest assured that I have a plan.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea i def agree...


Chipper said:


> ******* is 100% right. Do you really want to paint a big ole target on your back?? Keep your mouth shut and your head down.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

I meant to join the group.

But year 9/11 was horrific. I was right in the middle of it and was trying to help get people out. It was was terrible scene.


Urinal Cake said:


> You did on 9/11 in NJ/NYC
> Remember the tunnels and brides were closed?
> Roads wee shut down and schools were locked down.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

hawgrider said:


> My wife and I are getting up there in years and we both can still out work every Millennial and most Gen Xer's on the planet.


I'm with you. I was raised to work and have never stopped. I do everything outside on my 20 acre farmstead myself. I'm up at 4:00 am feeding animals, work a full day and then home for more chores when I normally stop at dusk. Obviously I work harder this time of year with the longer days, watering needs and chores in the garden & orchards. Really working hard now as my wife has to spend any free time with her 95 year old mom and has been gone the last few days with her as she is sick. Lots of grass to cut when you have 20 acres of yards & pastures. But it is what I love. I'm still too fat but can't imagine what I'd weigh if I sat on my ass watching lots of TV.

I notice the lazy kids even out here in the country. Most want to play on their phone or computer or just ride around on their ATVs. So yep, I feel sure this old, fat man could easily outwork most kids. Might be like the story of the tortoise and the hare, where they work much harder & faster for a short while, but pretty soon they'd get bored or too hot and head inside, while I'd just keep plodding on.


----------



## Kauboy (May 12, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> The whole prepper label and movement just really cracks me up!


Says the guy posting on "PrepperForums.net". :vs_laugh:

We may not like the term, due to the negative connotations that have arisen from those who take on the moniker and make asses of themselves
However, it does give us an identity that makes it easier to congregate and communicate.
Once we find each other, and can begin to openly share ideas, we can easily weed out the idiots that give the whole thing a bad name.

In fact, we should come up with a term for folks like that. Something akin to "mall ninja".


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

Kauboy said:


> Says the guy posting on "PrepperForums.net". :vs_laugh:
> 
> We may not like the term, due to the negative connotations that have arisen from those who take on the moniker and make asses of themselves
> However, it does give us an identity that makes it easier to congregate and communicate.
> ...


Maybe Doomsday Prepper? :vs_lol:


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Kauboy said:


> Says the guy posting on "PrepperForums.net". :vs_laugh:
> 
> We may not like the term, due to the negative connotations that have arisen from those who take on the moniker and make asses of themselves
> However, it does give us an identity that makes it easier to congregate and communicate.
> ...


Hey back off Ron you know Im right:devil:

Im only here because Aquahull drug me over here and told me I could raise hell on this site without being banned .... Geesh He was so wrong LMAO!


----------



## TG (Jul 28, 2014)

hawgrider said:


> Im only here because Aquahull drug me over here and told me I could raise hell on this site without being banned .... Geesh He was so wrong LMAO!


haha I wish @AquaHull would visit more often


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

TG said:


> haha I wish @AquaHull would visit more often


He still stops in here occasionally.


----------



## Boss Dog (Feb 8, 2013)

indie said:


> Just like anything we cool farm folks do, the bored city people have to take it for their own and citify it, thus ruining it for everyone. Some examples:
> 
> View attachment 49713
> ...


Lol! I'm "acquainted" with someone like that! He wouldn't know which end of the axe to use!

Only a few very close friends of a like mind and select family know.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

We have a neighborhood chat group called Next Door..where folks put lost and found animals..try to sell or buy stuff...hire workers..report crimes etc. Not sure how to get it set up but this is what it looks like in email. 

Nextdoor Summerfields South
Daily Digest




Get the Nextdoor app
iPhone • Android


Sponsored Posts
• 3 Summer Home Security Tips · learn more about Simplisafe
Real Estate
Brought to you by Chris Menegay Realtor · Real Estate Agent
• 4005 Iris Court · $224,900 · 4bds · 2ba
• 7708 Black Bear Court · $182,900 · 3bds · 2ba
• 7844 Rogue River Trail · $229,000 · 3bds · 2ba
• See all nearby listings
Learn more about listings near Nextdoor Summerfields South on realtor.com
Posts
• Pet adoption fees reduced through end of July as animal shelter reaches capacity
• CFW REMINDER: Please Complete the July Flooding Survey
• Precision Lawn & Landscape=Excellent Lawn
• Reupholstering chairs
• Need interior wall built
• Bike
• In search of
• Roll Out, Earn Donut! (?!)
• GNATS!
• 24/7 technologies
• New to the area and looking for pest control
• ISO
• Garage door repair
• Want to buy DSLR Camera
• Exploring dogs
• Happy Dance for Precision Lawn & Landscaping!!
• Looking for baby clothes and baby items
• Hidden rock!
• Evergreen Bagworms
• Lost dog
• fence repair
• Derrick, A Quality Home Repair electrical repair
Replies
• Best Hairstylist in our area
• Keep pets indoors during the extreme heat
• Looking for an affordable handyman
• Charity garage sale now taking donations
• FW animal advocates
• Found dog*update*
• STOLEN LICENSE PLATE & FRAME
• Hooligans?
• Looking for a part-time job
• Anyone done this smart flush program?
• Internet service
• 5 🌟service
• Al "The Mobile Mechanic" is AWESOME!
• Lawn Care
• Recommendations
• white 4dr dodge pickup
• Stolen Bikes
• Feral Hogs
• Family doctor
• Local pool
• Drywall Repair Recommendation
• Trash bin stolen
• Modern Nail Bar
• Guy at Door asked if had Refugees from Nepali living here!
Classifieds and Free Items
• In need of Pre-K stuff
• Queen Matress set
• Milliren Lawn Service
• Lawn service
• PPU- Cleaning out closet! Mostly L & XL
• Beautiful table and four chairs
• House cleaning and errands service!
• Crib sheets, mattress protectors & bassinet sheets for sale
• Cleaning business!
• Giving back a little of "home" to our troops
• Crib, changing table & crib tent for sale.
• Garage Sale - 2104 Leandra Ln Fort Worth,TX 76131
• Found dog
• Fisher Price Jumping Horse $30 OBO
Sponsored Posts
3 Summer Home Security Tips
Simplisafe · Sponsored


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

******* said:


> IMO, the pitfalls of any prepper organization or group outweigh any advantage. People will let you down. They will not keep their mouth shut. They will not do what is agreed upon... and then what? They know who you are & what you have. That to me is very dangerous as because if there is a crisis, they are coming for you. With any volunteer group I've been part of, and that includes several churches, 10% of the people do 90% of the work.
> 
> Now I am of the school of thought that it will require a group (community) to survive a severe crisis but as opposed to telling my rural neighbors on our country lane, I just prep accordingly. They don't know I have food stores & supplies for them. They will only know if & when there is a crisis. Not only do I not want them knowing, I don't want them telling their friends. Can you imagine a crisis occurring & your group suddenly swelling to 10 times its original size because people talked to their family & friends?
> 
> So nope, I keep quiet and rest assured that I have a plan.


This about covers my approach as well. I am not a trusting soul to start with so my neighbors know nothing. A chosen few may be approached only after the event, depending on the event.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Prepared One said:


> This about covers my approach as well. I am not a trusting soul to start with so my neighbors know nothing. A chosen few may be approached only after the event, depending on the event.


My decision to secretly include neighbors in my preps began when my son questioned what good it was for me to prepare if during a crisis a hungry neighbor just killed me & took all my preps? That set me to thinking how best to address this issue. So like with everything else, you start small & work from there. There are about 10 or so homes on our rural, dead end lane. I figured that if I could store around 150 lbs of food per person, that would allow that person to survive thru the winter until we could get gardens ramped up. I understand that might not appear like enough, but our winters in Mississippi are rather short & mild plus I figure most would not be starting from zero... that most would have considerable food on hand already. Plus there initially would be plenty of deer & other wildlife to help, as well as some cattle that could be thinned from the herds. So as I continually increased my food stores, generally around 200 lbs a month, in my mind I would state, well there is another person saved & added to the group. I knew initially, for security, I wanted the family right next to us saved. Then as my stores kept increasing, I mentally started figuring which other folks on the lane would I prep for & ask to join. Two obviously were families living on 100+ acre farms with cattle & farm equipment. One also is in the dirt business & has all sorts of heavy equipment. Sure would want them in a post crisis group, to not only add to security but to help manage their herds & help protect them from poaching. Those folks would also be invaluable in ramping up gardens & food plots.

Long story short, I continued adding food & supplies to my stores so that I could ask most, if not all on our lane to join a group. What better way to ensure survival than to have all folks on our lane working together for security & growing food. Lots of skill sets with these folks too, as one is a dentist & another is a nurse. Many are avid hunters & outdoorsmen. Several with gardens already, one with bee hives & a couple with large lakes. One owns the local farm supply in town. The way I envision this is my food stores & plans will be the glue to hold the group together. Where all neighbors are seen as a valuable positive and not a threat.

Now many here would state those thousands of pounds of food in storage would be better served by hoarding it for yourself so that you could hold out for years. I just believe that security would be impossible if your neighbors were the enemy. How could I ever walk outside the house if my family was well fed & the neighbors were starving? Most hunt & are well armed. Would I want to live such a life? So I plan on using my large stores & supplies, not for me surviving for years, but for a group to survive for months until we can become self sufficient. But as stated above, no one knows of my stores or my plans, but me.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I live in the city so it's a different dynamic. While I do have supplies I may share, I do not necessarily store with my neighbors in mind. In a long term event I see the need for a limited productive group for survival but I have no plans to organize with anyone or share with anyone beforehand.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea, my nieghbor and I decided to beef up our prepping needs, get more involved in solar power and food storage


----------



## sideKahr (Oct 15, 2014)

MikeyPrepper said:


> How about like a Neighborhood watch?


I joined one just started in my neighborhood. It quickly degenerated into a "My dog is lost, I need a plumber, etc." Useless for security purposes.


----------



## MikeyPrepper (Nov 29, 2012)

Yea all depends!


sideKahr said:


> I joined one just started in my neighborhood. It quickly degenerated into a "My dog is lost, I need a plumber, etc." Useless for security purposes.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

I am my neighborhood's watch


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

See I stopped by TG

try again in 15 seconds


----------



## Malcom Renolds (Jul 14, 2017)

It sounds like ******* has a great thing going and the right idea. Just thing how strong this country and "prepper community" would be if more thought and acted like him.
I try to prep for neighbors and "post event vagabonds" as well. Why fight when you can co-opt. Whats another $400 AR and 1k ammo to go with it. Sounds like insurance so I can get more sleep.
What would you trade for hot shower and a bowl of rice and beans for your children and a safe nights rest. You would probably want to stick around for another night and probably wouldnt mind digging in the dirt for a few hours.

Hat tip to *******.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

Malcom Renolds said:


> Why fight when you can co-opt.


Exactly and thanks for the kind words.

Thing is, it probably wouldn't be a fight... it would be more of an assassination. Think about it. If you have neighbors around any you prepped but they didn't, you were eating fine and they were starving, do you really think there would be some pitched battle or firefight... that you would always win? Not around here and probably nowhere else. Since my neighbors are hunters & used to stalking game, I'd feel sure if push came to shove, they would wait & take me out at long range. Sure I'd do the same if the tables were turned. What would you not do for your family?

My plan of survival is to incorporate all families on our lane into a group for mutual protection and mutual effort. You simply can't have possible threats close in. That IMO is not a tenable option for survival. So if you really think about it, what are your options? 1) Hope they leave you alone & they just starve peacefully. 2) You preemptively kill off all folks, including kids, in your protected area and hope you are Rambo & do so unscathed. 3) You plan accordingly and build a community.

I chose #3. It sure isn't the easiest or cheapest form of prepping. It wouldn't work exactly like this in all situations. But I do think it is the most logical/realistic way to survive.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

******* said:


> Exactly and thanks for the kind words.
> 
> Thing is, it probably wouldn't be a fight... it would be more of an assassination. Think about it. If you have neighbors around any you prepped but they didn't, you were eating fine and they were starving, do you really think there would be some pitched battle or firefight... that you would always win? Not around here and probably nowhere else. Since my neighbors are hunters & used to stalking game, I'd feel sure if push came to shove, they would wait & take me out at long range. Sure I'd do the same if the tables were turned. What would you not do for your family?
> 
> ...


See, why can't someone like you be my neighbor? Instead, I have a Bernie loving alcoholic that I had to file an anti harassment order against, and he _drives right through my place!_

All whining aside, props to you, I think it's both a wise and a kind plan.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

indie said:


> See, why can't someone like you be my neighbor? Instead, I have a Bernie loving alcoholic that I had to file an anti harassment order against, and he _drives right through my place!_


Ha. Well I can tell you, you'd make a great neighbor. Actually, I'm blessed to have great neighbors and many would be great resources during a crisis. I picked a rather nice spot to live, down a rural dead end lane off a small state road headed to really nowhere. Lots of lakes, ponds, wildlife, pastures & woodlands. I'd say a preppers paradise.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

******* said:


> Ha. Well I can tell you, you'd make a great neighbor. Actually, I'm blessed to have great neighbors and many would be great resources during a crisis. I picked a rather nice spot to live, down a rural dead end lane off a small state road headed to really nowhere. Lots of lakes, ponds, wildlife, pastures & woodlands. I'd say a preppers paradise.


Sounds like paradise. Except for the Mississippi part. Isn't it hot and muggy there?


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

indie said:


> Sounds like paradise. Except for the Mississippi part. Isn't it hot and muggy there?


Of course, for a few months out of the year. But you learn to deal with it. I was up at 3 this am to get everything done & it ain't so hot that time of day. On weekends, when I do the most outdoors work, I start early & head in around 2:00 or so for a rest. Then I normally will finish chores, such as feeding the critters, last hour or two of the day.

You know, honestly, I see our heat & humidity as a blessing. Keeps all the damn sissy Yankees away.


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

hawgrider said:


> Hey back off Ron you know Im right:devil:
> 
> Im only here because Aquahull drug me over here and told me I could raise hell on this site without being banned .... Geesh He was so wrong LMAO!


You know I like to fish 









I cover a lot of water with planer boards

You're hooked


----------



## AquaHull (Jun 10, 2012)

And live under a bridge


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Ya know I read a book on boats one time. The guy said the best bilge pump invented is a frightened man with a bucket. Made perfect sense to me. I have had several over the years. They are holes in the water into which copious amounts of money is thrown. It aint my first Rodeo..Troop! lol.


----------



## indie (Sep 7, 2013)

******* said:


> Of course, for a few months out of the year. But you learn to deal with it. I was up at 3 this am to get everything done & it ain't so hot that time of day. On weekends, when I do the most outdoors work, I start early & head in around 2:00 or so for a rest. Then I normally will finish chores, such as feeding the critters, last hour or two of the day.
> 
> You know, honestly, I see our heat & humidity as a blessing. Keeps all the damn sissy Yankees away.


I don't know how you people do it. I lived in Chico, CA, for awhile, where the humidity is as high as the temperature and it was a lesson in total, abject misery. :vs_laugh: I'll take my hot, dry summers any day! Although maybe a little less than mid 90s would be nice.


----------



## ND_ponyexpress_ (Mar 20, 2016)

my neighbors will know about my level of prep when I want/need them too...... likely after a flush and I need them for guard duty...


----------



## Old SF Guy (Dec 15, 2013)

I'D say make plans for a series of shelters and food stores with security considerations and stock piles of weapons and ammo for everyone. Then tell all the liberals they need to prepare for the end because of Trump. Tell all the conservatives they need to prep for after Trump and the illegal immigrant actions....then after the Dems when the next election...sneak all the food and weapons off to your own unnamed unmentioned bug out location and disappear.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

This is a libtard state of the highest order, almost became a sanctuary state this week, 

but did not want to loose fed funding, So they remain one but not in name.

Much of the lower class , illegals, BLM types and other scum, suck off the state tit.

Some dirt bag bitch can come in here with her two fatherless kids, apply, get a paid apartment, full furniture, 

appliances, utilities, health insurance for all and $1,200 a month FOR NOTHING! and that is just the beginning,

free cab fare is also on the menu.

IMHO, they are of the opinion that if the state is not able to give handouts, they can take what they want from 

me, they are not going to work for anything.

Two towns away they put in section eight housing for them, crime rose 600% in the first year it was occupied.

They are taught that way, they are privileged not me,

I have to defer to them according to state rules of social justice.

Only a few know, only one neighbor and she talks to no one. I don't talk to anyone anymore,

just the oil delivery guy wonders why I have a fuel farm.


----------

